# Mit Fernbedienung Relais schalten



## settelma (1 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand einen Anbieter der Relais bzw. Relaiskarten verkauft die mit Fernbedienung geschalten werden können. Am besten wär wenn sowas in eine Unterputzdose passt.
Ich will mit der Fernbedienung Eingänge meiner Siemens Logo steuern.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ne andere Idee wie man sowas machen kann.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß Markus


----------



## PID (1 April 2010)

Nachdem ich von ELV und Conrad nur Müll im Einsatz hatte , bin ich bei Merten gelandet. War zwar teurer hat aber wenigstens funktioniert.
Hab einen 1-Kanal Empfänger an einer Logo und schalte damit mehrere Funktionen. Mittlerweile hat Merten einen 4-Kanal Empfänger der dann günstiger ist als 4 Empfänger.

http://www.merten.de/html/de/9055.html

Mein Kollege setzt aber mittlerweile ein anderes System ein, muß ich aber nächste Woche nachfragen.


----------



## settelma (3 April 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort.

Mir wäre es am liebsten wenn ich einen Empfänger hätte der beispielsweise mit 8 Tasten auf der Fernbedienung 8 Relais am Empfänger schaltet. Ich brauch die Schaltfunktion nur um die 8 Tasten auf Eingänge der Logo zu legen. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Matze001 (3 April 2010)

Wenn du gern lötest kannst du das für ca. 5€ haben!

http://www.bitmonster.com/ir/index.html

MfG

Marcel


----------



## settelma (3 April 2010)

Gibts sowas nicht schon fertig?


----------



## mariob (3 April 2010)

*Hier für 6,95*

Hallo,
:http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NTc5OT...se/8_Kanal_IR_Fernbedienungs_Bausatz_IR8.html

Relaiskarte gibt es da auch für wenig Steine.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## settelma (6 April 2010)

Danke für die Antworten.
Hab was passendes gefunden.

Gruß Markus


----------



## elkofresser (27 September 2011)

*Welche Lösung hast du gefunden?*

Hallo Markus,

ich stehe gerade vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Welche Lösung hast du damals gewählt?

Vielen Dank

Alex


----------



## settelma (28 September 2011)

Hallo Elkofresser,

ich hab die Teile bei Conrad bestellt.
Alles zusammen ca. 120€.

Teilenummern:

191031 8-KANAL-EMPFÄNGER
191085 PASSENDES GEHÄUSE FÜR 116564 + 191031
190965 PASS. SENDER-BAUSTEIN FÜR 191017/191031
191059 PASSENDES GEHÄUSE FÜR 190965

Funktioniert seit ca. einem Jahr problemlos.
Die Fernbedienung schaltet sogar vom ersten Stock bis zum Keller durch die Betondecke.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## elkofresser (28 September 2011)

*Vielen Dank!*

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort! ;-)


----------



## Flatzge (25 Februar 2012)

Danke, das ist genau das was ich auch benötige.


----------

